

Programr: Code it Online - tilt
http://www.programr.com/

======
latch
I'm all for optimizing the browsing experience, but the logo has horrible
compression artifacts:

[http://www.programr.com/sites/all/themes/drigg_theme/img/log...](http://www.programr.com/sites/all/themes/drigg_theme/img/logo2.jpg)

Hoempage scores 58/100 on Google Page Speed, so there's a lot of stuff that
can be done before to compensate for a larger image.

~~~
rajeshm101
thanks, yes, there's a lot of pending stuff to be fixed, especially UI stuff.
We were more into getting the programming components right and hadnt paid too
much attention to the UI, but we hope to give the site a totally new look
(with cleaner logo!) by end of next week.

Rajesh, cofounder, Programr

------
marcamillion
Constructive feedback here...it's not going to be pretty.

This looks like it was made by a developer. That's one of the distinctive
factors, I have noticed, with the apps that come out of YC, you can't tell
they were made by developers. They are given a nice sheen of design and it
looks pleasant and inviting.

This doesn't. As a developer, this reminds me of Java and C++ (both of which
make me cringe).

Whereas Ruby feels inviting and less intimidating.

Glad to see you guys doing something and I am not knocking that...it's just
that developers are people too. We also want to use tools/sites/apps that feel
& look good.

Take some time and invest in UI/UX design...it will go a long way.

~~~
rajeshm101
Thanks marcamillion, your advice is befitting and makes a lot of sense.

We're already halfway done on a totally new glossy look (themed blue & green)
and a much more intuitive UX. This should be up in a couple weeks.

We're a small team of devs with no major funding, so we do the best we can
given the resources we have. Our idea was to launch early, launch often and
keep fine-tuning along the way. Guess we overshot on the programming effort
and left the UX work in a little bit of a backlog.

Btw, for better or for worse, Java and C++ are still the most popular
programming languages being used in the industry till recently :)
(<http://langpop.com/>)

Rajesh

------
oconnor0
Is "The Codecademy for Higher-Level Languages" HN editor embellishment? I fail
to see how Programr is for higher-level languages than Codecademy & how it's
like Codecademy.

Edit: This is TechCrunch editorialization. My confusion still stands.

~~~
rajeshm101
Hi, this is Rajesh, cofounder at Programr.

You can say that Programr is Scratch for industry-in-demand languages, if that
sounds better :)

~~~
bgilroy26
Is there a link to a place on the website to read about the points system?

I submitted user-feedback about the policy links already.

~~~
rajeshm101
Here you go: <http://www.programr.com/rankings>

Working on the policy links, tks

~~~
bgilroy26
Thank you!

This project is so ambitious, and could do so much good.

~~~
rajeshm101
You're welcome! It's words of encouragement like these is what keeps us going
:)

------
paul9290
Anyone interested in beta testing/giving feedback for CodePupil?

I'll send you a link to one of our games.

We're launching our preview this week after 7 months of development.

~~~
jnotarstefano
I am interested. I am a beginner in several languages (Ruby, Python,
JavaScript, C) but I've never written serious software in any of these.

------
veyron
I'm all for "the X for Y", but is codecademy really that prolific that
something could be the Codecademy of ____?

~~~
rajeshm101
As I replied earlier to oconnor0, a better analogy would be Programr is
Scratch for industry-required programming languages.

Tks, Rajesh

